# Premier cycles Co



## MrVelo (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, I have a frame with Helical tubes. I was told that only one who was using those were Premium Cycle company, Coventry. 1892-1899 catalogs, pics, anyone? I found with google one picture from copake. Here is link to pic of mine http://www.mrvelo.com/album/index.php?showimage=171 , original parts frame, seat tube, and one rim, all other parts has lost. 

Other question brand called "Crown" from 189X pictures will come later.


----------



## MrVelo (Dec 25, 2010)

Dear Friends,
There has been company in Finland called John Tourunen & co. They where importer of Premoer bikes in Finland. There is available reprint of catalog in finnish and swedish language with many pics. Here You are link for webshop http://www.recordshopx.com/book/tourunen_john_co/velociped_katalog/


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 26, 2010)

*Premier Cyclce Co England*

I have two pages up for Premiers. Might give you additional info. The 1909 was repainted so the helical lines didn't show up, but I managed to photogaph the helical tubing on the 1905. 

This is the 1909 Royal Premier (now sold)

http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1909-royal-premier-no-3/

This is my 1905 Premier 

http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1905-premier-no-5-popular-with-hellical-tubing/


----------

